# Weekly challenge 8/11 - 8/24  Landscapes!



## SquarePeg (Aug 10, 2018)

For this week's challenge, post landscape photos.  No cityscapes please (we'll save that for another time).  Get out of the city, or make it look like you did with cloning and compositing!  Impressionistic and abstract landscapes are allowed.  

As always, new photos only please.

This is a slightly selfish challenge for me as I am heading to the mountains for a few days and am hoping to get some good landscape shots!  Fingers crossed for good sunrises.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Aug 10, 2018)

Three Rivers, Oregon

Canon EOS 6D with EF 40mm f/2.8 STM
f/5.6, 1/1000”, ISO 100






(Note: exif data shows wrong copyright data... I forgot to change it on my new used camera. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2018)

That's actually "Three Sisters"...Three Rivers is an Oregon coastal stream. The peak
On the right-hand side is,I think, called Three-Fingered Jack (though I have also heard it calledcalled Broken Back) I think the left is South Sister; the central peak might be Middle Sister.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Aug 10, 2018)

Derrel said:


> That's actually "Three Sisters"...Three Rivers is an Oregon coastal stream. The peak
> On the right-hand side is,I think, called Three-Fingered Jack (though I have also heard it calledcalled Broken Back) I think the left is South Sister; the central peak might be Middle Sister.



Three Rivers is the specific area the picture was taken, it's just a few miles south of Sun River next to the fire station, and north of La Pine. You're right on with the Three-Fingered Jack name, but all three sisters aren't visable from this location, at least according to my Father  . Regardless, this is where my parents retired to. It's one of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2018)

The air there is (usually) so clean and pure. The last time I was there, we stayed in a beautiful log house, pretty close to where you were when you shot that photo! Fire season is upon us now...some days the sunrises are a brilliant red ball of fire!


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Aug 11, 2018)

Burnt trees over new vegetation 



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2018)

Nikon F, 35F2D, TriX. Shot yesterday on short roll.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2018)

Nikon F, 35F2D, TriX. Shot yesterday on short roll.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> This is a slightly selfish challenge for me as I am heading to the mountains for a few days



Hey, you're the boss.

These are the same scene , simply composed a little differently.  I am curious if anyone has any thoughts.  Road.  No road.  Road to the right. Road to the left.

Also, they were taken using in camera HDR,  3 EV and no tripod.  You do not have to look hard to find obvious flaws.

Near Lake Anna VA.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 11, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > This is a slightly selfish challenge for me as I am heading to the mountains for a few days
> ...



No road.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 12, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> These are the same scene , simply composed a little differently.  I am curious if anyone has any thoughts.  Road.  No road.  Road to the right. Road to the left.



I vote road, left to right.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 12, 2018)

HeyHeyUW said:


> Three Rivers, Oregon



Very nice.  Did you use a Polarizer?  I just got one but have not gotten a chance to work with it much.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 12, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 161757



Simple but very nice.  That is tricky to pull off!


----------



## CherylL (Aug 12, 2018)

The Grand Basin at Forest Park, St. Louis built for the 1904 World's Fair




Grand Basin by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Aug 12, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 161757



Double like!  Has a breezy summer evening feel.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Aug 12, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> HeyHeyUW said:
> 
> 
> > Three Rivers, Oregon
> ...



No... It was a little hazy, but very bright. You’re at around 4000’ elevation there. That may have helped with the purples. I only had to do a touch of exposure, and only had to bump up the color a touch in Lightroom. I didn’t use any dehaze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Aug 14, 2018)

I am not a landscaper.  Surprised there are not more entries for this challenge.  Another one from Forest Park.  I was thinking it may be good to see the park in different seasons.




Forest Park by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 14, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 161757



I love the simplistic colors in this. I truly believe in " Less is More ".


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 16, 2018)

Smoky Mountains In East Tennessee


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 16, 2018)

Orchard


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Orchard
> 
> View attachment 161904



LOVE LOVE LOVE the composition of this. The OOF areas are interesting and "painterly" as some say, and the colors are beautiful


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 16, 2018)

Ahhh, thank you much! Very glad someone liked it


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2018)

Antique mantel clock landscape. I tried to go beyond the assignment for the sake of challenging myself, within the constraints beyond my control of environment. In other words, this is what I thought up based on my allotted time and environment.Thank you Peg for bringing this out for me. It is not a great photo but more of a great creative output for me.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Orchard
> 
> View attachment 161904



Very nice!  Velvet?


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2018)

Because I just got back from vacation and have a migraine so can’t think about the next challenge, we’re going to continue this theme for another week.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Orchard
> ...


Thank you! No, this was with a big lens: Sigma 170-500 handheld and edited in Ps Raw.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2018)

What I hoped to see when I dragged myself out of bed for sunrise at the lake.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2018)

reality


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Aug 19, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> reality



Reality looks pretty good. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## photoflyer (Aug 19, 2018)

From a beach in San Diego.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Aug 19, 2018)

I knew right where I wanted to go to get some pics for this week's challenge. The spot in mind is 3.5 hours from home, but with harvest and grass planting happening I'm lucky to get more than about 3.5 hours of sleep some nights, so I settled for a phone pic the other night while planting bluegrass seed.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 19, 2018)

Next to the MD DNR Police Station @ Love Point, Kent Island.



cmw3_d750_.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Aug 19, 2018)

The Patuxent River, at the MD Route 4 bridge




cmw3_d750_-2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 19, 2018)

Sunrise?  Sunset?  It’s all a blur.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 19, 2018)

Upper Michigan.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 19, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> I knew right where I wanted to go to get some pics for this week's challenge. The spot in mind is 3.5 hours from home, but with harvest and grass planting happening I'm lucky to get more than about 3.5 hours of sleep some nights, so I settled for a phone pic the other night while planting bluegrass seed.
> View attachment 162039 View attachment 162040



Thanks for sharing.  I have been to all fifty States but more often than not I am flying over the middle part looking down wondering what it would look like looking up from down there.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> From a beach in San Diego.
> 
> View attachment 162036



I like the grain in the clouds. Did you add that in edit?


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> edit



I would like to say that was intentional but it is a by-product of Snapseed's HDR function.  Sometimes it is pleasing and other times distracting.   You got me to wondering what it would look like in high contrast mono.  Here it is.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmmm...I definitely like your original better.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Aug 20, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> reality



Your reality looks great   My visions usually don't turn out.  Sometimes things are happy coincidences when I am trying for A and get B.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 21, 2018)

slight re-edit of the same photo I posted earlier


----------



## DennyN (Aug 24, 2018)

Pentax 35mm ESII with 55mm 1.8 lens
Oxbow Lagoon North Chagrin Reservation Ohio


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Orchard
> 
> View attachment 161904



Nominated POTM


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow @zulu42 ! That is awesome and I am very surprised! Thank you for the nomination and I am so glad you and others have liked it 



zulu42 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Orchard
> ...


----------

